# I need a betta to try artwork with



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

so i tried drawing one yesterday and i think it was okay but i would love to try to draw ones on here so please put a pic and ill try to post it by tommorow or saturday thanks ^_^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

oh and i can draw betta tail types (any) just im better with drawing crowntails lol so if you dont mind if you have a crowntail i would love to draw him or her ^_^


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I don't have a crowntail... but I would LOVE it if you could try Sunny! Sorry if the pic isn't very good for drawing...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a CT girl if you'd like to practice with her.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I have a CT girl if you'd like to practice with her.


Isn't she pretty?

Here's my son's Patrick if you'd like to try him.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Happyhobbit said:


> I don't have a crowntail... but I would LOVE it if you could try Sunny! Sorry if the pic isn't very good for drawing...


thanks ill try him definataley


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

ill draw her for sure ^_^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

justmel said:


> Isn't she pretty?
> 
> Here's my son's Patrick if you'd like to try him.


i would like to draw him =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used to have a more correct girl who would've been a better sample, but I never got any decent pictures before she passed away. So hopefully, Stardust helps


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> i would like to draw him =D


I'm glad Patrick and I can help. Can't wait to see what you come up with.

I love that yellow VT. Sunny is a handsome boy & I have a thing for yellow bettas.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I used to have a more correct girl who would've been a better sample, but I never got any decent pictures before she passed away. So hopefully, Stardust helps


thats ok i ^_^ shes very pretty btw:-D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

justmel said:


> I'm glad Patrick and I can help. Can't wait to see what you come up with.
> 
> I love that yellow VT. Sunny is a handsome boy & I have a thing for yellow bettas.


XD same here lol


----------

